# Damon Challenger 2002 or 2003 model



## B33bl3br0x (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi,
Has anyone got a Damon Challenger of 2002 or 2003 vintage? If so, can you please tell me the dimensions of the large through locker at the very rear of the RV.
Thanks,
David.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Damon*

Hi

www.damonrv.com and if you click on literature etc, there may be some info hidden in there.

Russell


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I will measure ours tomorrow but if it's a motorbike you want to put in it you have no chance unless it's a foldable one !


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

The locker access is 28 " high and 25 " wide


Inside the height is between 30 " and 33 "



Interior width 35 "



Through locker is 101.5 "


----------



## B33bl3br0x (Oct 31, 2006)

Many thanks both Russell and Billym. 

Exactly the info I needed. It's not for a motorbike - I folded one of those a couple of years ago and it wasn't very comfortable and it made the cow feel very sick too! The reason I needed to know is because we would want to put a washer/dryer in there. From your measurements it might just fit.

Thanks again,

David.


----------

